# eu6500is not charging the battery



## sheldch1 (Aug 6, 2016)

I have a Honda eu6500is that i am trying to figure out how it charges the battery while running. I had a dead battery so i started with pull cord, and then checked the voltage at the battery which was still low while running. I figured the battery could be pulling the voltage low if it was completely dead, so i removed the battery and checked the voltage on the battery cable again whole running. Showed 0Vdc, so i checked the manual and it states that it is suppose to charge the battery while running.

I looked at the schematics, there is 2 +battery cables 1 goes to the starter and the other goes thru the 15A fuse to the switch. Unless it charges thru one the 1A fuses back thru the switch i can't see how it suppose to charge, because it can't be back thru the starter.. I verified all the fuses are good with a meter just to make sure.

Thank in advance for any help.
Chris


----------



## Robert Coats (Nov 10, 2011)

sheldch1 said:


> I have a Honda eu6500is that i am trying to figure out how it charges the battery while running.


Are there any error codes in the iMonitor? 

With the dead battery installed, cycle the iMonitor to the battery icon; what value is displayed? 

Do the same thing with the battery removed...what does the iMonitor show?

The EU65000is, being an inverter-type generator, works a bit different than most conventional generators to charge the on-board battery. A traditional generator usually has a DC charging coil that delivers DCV output to a regulator, that then connects to the battery. 

On an inverter model like the EU6500is, there is no DC charging coil; all output from the coils is high-voltage AC, which is then CONVERTED to DC, then INVERTED back to AC. The DCV used to charge the battery is delivered by the GCU (see red line):










Can you fit a known, good battery and see if that resolves ?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Know nothing about Honda gensets. FWIW, if you're trying to charge a dead battery I'd expect the results you're getting. Also, checking the battery cable voltage without a battery, depending on the charging circuit, would display 0volts without a load. 

Charge your battery and do a load test. Depending on the age of the old battery, I'd just buy a new one, couple of years is about average for the small engine batteries. I recently bought a 360AH at Tractor Supply for $34.99. Again, know nothing about Honda, is it an OEM only battery and as such may be more costly?


----------

